# Hat Embroidery Pricing



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

What price would I be looking at to get this design embroidered? I have already contacted a company, but I am still waiting for a reply. So I thought I would get a faster response here. 

Anyways, how much would you charge? I would provide my own hats, since they are snapbacks. And it's for 12 of them. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Expect to pay $8-$10 each, plus the cost to digitize your logo.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Gosh we charge a minimum of $15/hooping for only 12 hats and customer provided.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going with Joe. That's what I'd charge, depending on cap style. Digitizing could be anywhere from $0-25, depending on the digitizer.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

irish said:


> Gosh we charge a minimum of $15/hooping for only 12 hats and customer provided.


That's about double the national average.


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

splathead said:


> Expect to pay $8-$10 each, plus the cost to digitize your logo.


 
Alright thanks, and just to be clear, is that without the hat included?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

blankCLOTHING said:


> Alright thanks, and just to be clear, is that without the hat included?


 definitely


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

blankCLOTHING said:


> Alright thanks, and just to be clear, is that without the hat included?


No, that's with hat included. Blanks: $2-4, embroidery:$6, digitizing: not much, maybe $10?


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

You folks are cheap.. I retail that hat for about $12 bucks for an el-cheapo cap. Get up with Pacific Headwear or Richardson you are looking at $20 per cap.

Frank


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright cool, thanks guys. I'm just looking for the embroidery. I want to provide my own hats, I want it done on some snapbacks. I already found a wholeseller.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm guessing that design would come in at about 20,000 stitches. For 12 customer supplied hats we'd charge $14 each.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we would charge $8/ea for customer supplied.


----------



## Streetlights (Oct 30, 2010)

$48 digitizing...$9 embroidery per/cap...plus shipping and handling


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd tell the end customer $20 a hat. Too much tme consumed and expense for any less price.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Splathead, I don't know where you are getting your information, but my prices aren't that out of line with the rest of the US on retail embroidery. I do NOT give a retail customer contract pricing for embroidery.

My minimum for any onesy/twosy embroidery is $15 - any less than that and I am working for nothing. I do give discounts for volume, but again, I refuse to work for nothing.

Also if the customer is providing the garment/hat I am losing the mark-up on the garment. I have recently decided that I will no longer take customer provided hats, t-shirts, or sweatshirts. The quality of some of these is awful and I refuse to do my work on junk any more. Biggest reason- the customer comes back and complains about how bad the embroidery is on garments that were never meant to be embroidered on.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm having to agree with Irish. 

Joe, How do you determine that $15 for embroidery on the hat is twice the national average? How did you come up with your price estimate? Did you make an assumption on stitch count or just the size of the logo? 

I guestimated the logo to be at 20,000 stitches and upon second thought that could be on the low end depending upon how the two perimter colors were digitized. Anyway, at 20,000 stitches and assuming you don't run your machine above 1,000 for caps you're looking at a bit more than four hours on this job of twelve hats. $8 per cap and you are looking at about $24 per hour. 

If you only charge $6 for the embroidery then you are under $20 per hour.

As I'm typing this I'm starting to wonder if those that charge less have multi-head machines? Probably now that I think about it.

So how do you factor in the multi-heads when pricing embroidery?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

If some companies can't provide the hats i am looking for, then how am I supposed to get the style of hat I want? So the average price range be 100-150 + the hats?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Joe, How do you determine that $15 for embroidery on the hat is twice the national average? How did you come up with your price estimate? Did you make an assumption on stitch count or just the size of the logo?


I just took the average from the rate charts of the various embroiderers we use across the country. I too guestimated 20,000 stitches. They are all multi-head operations.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes, it kind of depends if you are doing it multi-head, and if you are doing it 4 up, 6 up or 12. Still... you are probably not going to get the "best rate" on 12 caps unless you have a "relationship". You've got machine time, you have hooping, you may even have colors that are not on the machine.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

Even if you have a multi-head machine - you still need to pay for it along with all the electric and other essentials that need to be paid. I currently have a single head and soon buying another one so I can link the 2 and have a 2 head. My pricing will not be reduced no matter how many heads I have.

Frank


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Joe,
I'm curious now because I thought we had fairly competitive pricing. Someone had mentioned that Branders was crazy inexpensive so I called to get a price quote on a 15,000 stitch design and while they were cheaper than me they were only cheaper by a bit and not half plus they had a higher minimum order than us so they are able to make it up with their volume policy. Which embroiders are you using?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

irish said:


> I do NOT give a retail customer contract pricing for embroidery.


we don't either



irish said:


> My minimum for any onesy/twosy embroidery is $15


We are there too, we have a schedule for anything under 12. It is lower than yours but that is just us. 




irish said:


> Also if the customer is providing the garment/hat I am losing the mark-up on the garment.


We add the markup on the garment for customer supplied




irish said:


> I have recently decided that I will no longer take customer provided hats, t-shirts, or sweatshirts. The quality of some of these is awful and I refuse to do my work on junk any more. Biggest reason- the customer comes back and complains about how bad the embroidery is on garments that were never meant to be embroidered on.


Amen to that. We recently fired 90% of our wholesale customers because of that. We had these guys and girls coming in with stuff they bought in downtown Los Angeles for a buck a shirt and they were all seconds. Total garbage and then they got mad when the results were sub par. Can you imagine that they were selling these 'designer' garments for $30 for a gildan that is irregular and off color? 

We still take customer supplied but we examine it closely and if it even looks like it will turn out bad we put it in writing. 

The number one rule in business it to charge the highest price possible. It is not immoral or illegal. If you can get more then do it. If you are too high your customers will go somewhere else. If not you will have business. That is the way it works.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

big frank sports said:


> Even if you have a multi-head machine - you still need to pay for it along with all the electric and other essentials that need to be paid. I currently have a single head and soon buying another one so I can link the 2 and have a 2 head. My pricing will not be reduced no matter how many heads I have.
> 
> Frank


 I understand what you are saying, but if you link single heads you multiply your lease payments. You do get a savings on labor. If you get a 6 or 12 head machine , the price per head (overhead, space etc) is a fraction. It's been a couple of years on these figures... but on a six head tajima with one worker, my cost per hour (running at 650 spm average*) 7 hours per day was based on about $33. Our wholesale gross was between 53 and $80 per hour per machine. I know that if you have cheaper labor cost or your machines are paid off, the cost would go way down. I totally agree...You could not and should not try to compete with prices like this on single heads. If you have big runs get the big guns or farm it out. On smaller retail you should be able to charge 1 to 2 bucks a thousand stitches +mark-up on the garment.

*650 stitches per minute.... machines running at 800 and accounting for trims, loading, bobbin changes etc. On smaller designs that run faster than can be hooped, a second worker would help. On design over about 10K, One worker could run two 6 head machines.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Joe,
> I'm curious now because I thought we had fairly competitive pricing. Someone had mentioned that Branders was crazy inexpensive so I called to get a price quote on a 15,000 stitch design and while they were cheaper than me they were only cheaper by a bit and not half plus they had a higher minimum order than us so they are able to make it up with their volume policy. Which embroiders are you using?


It depends on the job and time frame. My go to guy is Fawn Industries, Inc and Fawn Embroidery Punching Services, Inc. out of PA. Great pricing and exceptional, exceptional work. Best digitizing I have ever seen. It's just due to the distance that I have to add a week or two to my deadlines to allow for shipping.


----------



## JarrellWilliams (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you offer embroidering on hats?


----------

